# Severe IUGR at 30 weeks - scared out of my mind



## AuntBug

Sorry to crash the forum, I'm not a preemie mom yet. My LO is 30 weeks and has severe IUGR, estimated at about 800 grams. We're lucky that her movement is great and fluid levels are good. I have absent end diastolic flow that has been stable since diagnosis at 28 weeks.

I know that's all positive and where I should focus, but she didn't grow at all between our scan last week and this week. Nothing. And I can't seem to stop fixating on this.

I know we have a challenging road ahead, and the hardest is yet to come, but I already just want to sit and scream. I feel like a ticking time bomb and cant stop thinking of all the possible issues.

I know there is no magic cure, but I feel completely helpless. I'm failing at my first job as a mother, I can't even help her grow. :cry:

Any words of wisdom from those who have walked this path?


----------



## AP

I know a member who was in your shoes at this gestation - I'll send her this way for you x


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks sb22!


----------



## twins_daddy

We went through the same thing with one of the twins, she was 700g at birth (30 weeks). The full story is in a thread a few below this one. It's not easy but you'll be surprised just what scrappers the little 'uns are!


----------



## kayshablake

hello there ive just recently been through this ill find my thread for u to read through but it was a very rocky road and scary but hey look at us now shes 10 months old 8 corrected born 31 weeks 2 days gest 1lb 10 oz but is now fine has o2 at home 24.7 but is a bundle of joy and ive sadly never returned here after she was born as i jsut havent had the time but made alot of friends through here that added me on facebook so i jsut used facebook for support but if you ever want to talk im here i no EXACTLY what ure going through.
my baby never put any weight on for 8 weeks none whatso ever and the blood flow was reveresed then normal then she was deterioting then she wasnt it was very very hard but i made it through with alot of friends help through here and id be happy to talk to you anytime xxxx ill find the link and come back and post it xxxxxx


----------



## kayshablake

hello there ive just recently been through this ill find my thread for u to read through but it was a very rocky road and scary but hey look at us now shes 10 months old 8 corrected born 31 weeks 2 days gest 1lb 10 oz but is now fine has o2 at home 24.7 but is a bundle of joy and ive sadly never returned here after she was born as i jsut havent had the time but made alot of friends through here that added me on facebook so i jsut used facebook for support but if you ever want to talk im here i no EXACTLY what ure going through.
my baby never put any weight on for 8 weeks none whatso ever and the blood flow was reveresed then normal then she was deterioting then she wasnt it was very very hard but i made it through with alot of friends help through here and id be happy to talk to you anytime xxxx ill find the link and come back and post it xxxxxx


----------



## kayshablake

https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/362499-please-give-me-hope-advice.html

here it is :( very sad but good came out of it xxxx


----------



## AuntBug

kayshablake said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/362499-please-give-me-hope-advice.html
> 
> here it is :( very sad but good came out of it xxxx

Kyashablake - thank you so much for replying. Wow - quite a thread. I love how supportive everyone is here - it really helps knowing that I'm not alone and others have been here and made it through.

Glad your LO is doing well :hugs: All these stories give me such hope.


----------



## kayshablake

and seriously the doctors never game me hope EVER from day one she wasnt ment to make it and they told me that matter of factly i was so upset and alot of friends on the bliss website were very angry with how id been treated from the medical team as i never really had such a good jorney but now its all fantastic and things couldnt have turned out better for me...honest i know how you feel so please dont give up hope and one day soon that baby will be in ure arms and this will be all one big nitemare xxxxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'll find you a link to my thread too: https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/183516-andrew-born-29-weeks.html

Andrew was born at 29+1 weighing 638g, or was it 658g, can't remember ... Incredibly small!


----------



## AuntBug

Kayshablake, I'm so sorry to hear how the consultants spoke to you :( My doctors have been very encouraging, we are getting great care.

Marleysgirl, so glad Andrew is doing well. Loved the pics on your thread.

Thank you all for sharing such inspiring stories, it really does help give me strength. :hugs:


----------



## Poorah

Chin up sweetheart. My little one was estimated at 950g at 30w+1, so when she arrived at 30w+3 weighing a whopping 1150g we were delighted. Your baby will be small, but think of the growth scan as an estimate rather than a definite figure.
Nearly seven weeks on I'm sitting in transitional care learning to breastfeed my little one who has just passed her ROP and hearing tests and is the wriggliest little baby ever. She's still tiny, but her journey through the NNU has been relatively uneventful. Fingers crossed your little one's journey will be too.


----------



## vermeil

Hello Auntbug!

30 weeks, you're set! 800g is a GREAT weight! You'll both be just fine! *hugs* and I mean that, I'm not just fibbing!

I know from experience this is VERY hard to visualize right now but...take a deep breath - everything will be fine. 30 weeks is a great gestation already.

By 27-28 weeks the odds are already very good. Your little girl will most likely need a bit of help breathing (CPAP most likely) and might have jaundice, a fragile immune system at first (so perhaps a small infection or two, all preemies get them), regular desats at first and other minor issues. All very routine, easily treatable stuff. By 28 weeks the brain has finished developping so you've past that big milestone. The intestines, fragile in the earlier preemies (24 weeks or so) and a source of concern, are mature. The lungs are completing maturation also. All is looking good :thumbup:

And you know what's incredible about these little guys? even that small their bodies are already amazing - In IUGR scenarios most of the bloodflow is directed to the important organs, brain, heart etc to keep them in top shape. The rest will easily catch up after once they are born! Pretty neat huh. 

My own little guy was also a severe case of IUGR detected at 24 weeks or so. By 27 weeks he hadn't gained ANY weight in a month. He was in the bottom 2 percentile. He was soooo tiny even the best ultrasound equipment couldn't estimate his weight. Doctors decided to deliver him while he was still strong. He weighed a measly 570g. In my NICU section 800g was considered a great weight! So of course I might have a different perspective than the mom of a 35 weeker but from what I other IUGR cases I saw during those long weeks, you should be fine.

We had every single complication that exists - no really, you name it, my little guy went through it! I won't list them all (don't want to scare you ;) ) but what saved us is again though tiny his brain was developped by then. If you want more details just pm me and I can give you more info on any topic you want. When you feel brave you can click on the link in my sig for our story and pictures. There's a picture of my son at 830g, and one around 30 weeks. You'll see he already looks good at that weight! You can see pictures of my little guy now - a thriving, happy 13 month old that is the envy of every nurse and therapist we see now (they all say he's just the cutest thing ever, I'm sure they're objective too *cough yeah right *cough* :haha: )

Here's a little secret.. don't tell anyone... doctors tend to give pessimistic news. I saw this time and time again in preemie meetings, from talking to other parents. Many others were given just horrible odds like us and their babies turned out just fine. Why do they do that? I'm still wondering that. To prepare us I guess? So we're informed? At one point I told my doctor "PLEASE just do NOT use the word MIGHT any more. I just want to know how he is NOW not the countless other problems he MIGHT develop in the future" :blush: Of course not all preemie stories have happy endings but really, here in Canada at least, they save over 85% of preemies. Considering they try to save them from 23 weeks on, that's VERY good! And if you dig a bit more on IUGR in the vast majority of cases it doesn't lead to additional issues later on in life; babies do eventually gain all the weight and catch up 

I certainly don't want to minimize your pain and fear. From having been there this is very, very hard and very scary. I was a nervous wreck for months and went into full survival mode. There will be ups and downs, good days and bad days. What counts is slowly over time you'll look back on this experience and wonder how the heck you managed to pull through - but you WILL, one day at a time! :hugs:

If you can ask to visit the NICU, many people find it helps a lot. The staff there is usually great and fully competent; your little girl will be in good hands :hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Poorah and Vermeil - thank you so much for sharing your encouragement and experiences. I've actually done a bit better since Monday, I'm sure the waiting is much like the NICU, ups and downs. Scan days seem harder.

I've done as much research as I can on NICU, what complications to expect, what the equipment looks like, etc. My DH has been wonderfully supportive, I don't lift a finger at home. But the NICU images freak him out a bit, get him spinning on the "what ifs", so he doesntwant to tour until we're there. We did an online tour and I think that's about all he can take right now.

Our NICU is a level 4 right next to L&D, so I think I'll take a peak when they hospitalize me before they take her.

Again, everyone here is so wonderful, not sure what I'd do without bnb. I've never really taken the easy path anywhere in my life, but it always leads me to a better destination. Thanks again. :flower:


----------



## vermeil

Oof glad to hear you are feeling a little bit better Auntbug! And that your DH is taking such good care of you :hugs:

Since you won`t be visiting the NICU just yet, here`s is the next best thing, a great website that helps demystify the equipment, what to expect etc. Really all other preemies moms say the same thing - the equipment is indeed intimidating at first. Don`t be shy to ask the nurses what everything is. But soon you get so used to it you just don`t see or hear it anymore, and you can read and understand the screens yourself. Most of it is quite benign - temperature readings, humidity levels in the isolette, oxygen level monitor, etc. 

I just cannot recommend this site enough - it was a HUGE help to me!

https://www.marchofdimes.com/prematurity/index_about.asp

Here`s a wonderful, illustrated interactive guide to preemies - very helpful!

For Families: Understanding Your Premature Infant: An Interactive Program for Parents
https://www.milesforbabies.org/prematurity/index_families_66216.asp

the section NICU has GREAT tips for us parents 
https://www.milesforbabies.org/index_nicu.asp


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks so much Vermeil! Ivelooked at the March of Dimes site before, but the Miles for Babies looks like great info! I've been nose deep in research, doing what I can to prepare.

I had my nst today, and she looked great. :happydance: She was reactive already, and I'm not quite 31 weeks. Also had my first steroid shot, get my second today.

Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## confused87com

i was diagnosed with the same as u at 28 weeks, we held on til 30 weeks and i had a c section. My little boy was 1175g but predicted less on the scans. there is nothing wrong with him. It was a long journey but 8 weeks later he came home. He is a perect baby, just small. Gettin to 30 weeks is really good, they stand sucha better chance then


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks so much! Glad your LO is going well! We're 31 tomorrow with a scan on Monday and a round of steroids down, so I'm feeling as ready as I can be now!


----------



## Fiestagal

My son was born at 34+6 weighing 1.24kg. Despite being small the older gestation really did go in his favour. He needed very little intervention, just an incubator for a few days for warmth and some iv lines for nutritional fluids. He started feeding from 3 days of age and after that was just a 'feeder and grower'. Our doctors were great and positive and monitored us closely. 

He is doing great, he'll be two at the end of August and is just a cheeky monkey!

I hope your little one stays put a little long (but 31 weeks is great) and has a short journey in neonatal.


----------



## lil-star

Aw you poor thing it's such a scary time :( Eli was born at 30weeks weighing 895g. He was diagnosed with iugr at 17 weeks. Fast forward nearly ten months & he flying it. When he came out all he had to do was grow, because even though they are low birth weight they wouldn't have the problems of a 26 weeker like breathing, rop etc. He did get a few infections but was home on his due date. He has problems bottle feeding & is still small at 12.8lb I dont know if it's because he has iugr or bad feeding. Best of luck, these babies are fighters x


----------



## Poorah

Glad to hear you are being more positive. One of the first questions i asked was if my baby had stopped growing at 26 weeks but was born at 30 weeks would my baby developmentally be 26 or 30 weeks? The answer is nice and simple, my baby was a tiny 30 weeker, with the heart, lungs brain etc of a 30 weeker. Every day longer in mum should make things easier on the outside world. Congratulatuons on getting to 31 weeks!


----------



## AuntBug

Again, I'm so touched by all of the support :hugs: I had my second steroid shot yesterday and she looked fantastic on the monitor! She is one oxygenated baby! Things are looking good and we have another scan on Monday, so we'll see if she grew this week.

I had a horrible L&D nurse unfortunately saying ridiculous things about my LO, she did get me upset. I wish people would just keep their mouth shut when they don't know what they're talking about! I know she was totally off the wall, but it still pissed me off!

I'll let everyone know how Monday goes. Again - I really can't tell you how much all of your responses mean to me.


----------



## cowboys angel

My LO was diagnosed with IUGR at around 29, 30 weeks. I, like you, freaked out. My OB had me doing an ultrasound every week and NSTs twice a week.

One of the times I was at the hospital in labor, about 30-31 weeks, somewhere in there, they gave me the steroid shots. DAMN! Those hurt! lol

Don't worry. Your baby is going to be fine. :)

She arrived at 35weeks+5 at 4lbs10ozs (whereas most babies I am learning at that gestational age are about a high 5lber to 6lbs) but I was already having issues going in and out of labor before she was diagnosed with IUGR so I don't know if it was related or not.

My LO was born on a Wednesday, I was released Friday, LO was released Monday. They kept her due to feeding issues and weight loss. But she could breathe from the start. Her breathing was fast and her blood sugar was low when she was born, but they were corrected within a couple hours with no further issues.

Again, don't worry. Your baby is going to be fine. :)

:hugs:


----------



## AuntBug

Hello, thought I would give an update. Had our growth scan today. She still has stable blood flow, good fluid, but little growth. Only 2 oz in 2 weeks, lil peanut is estimated at 1 lb 14 oz. But we still bought a week, still happier inside than out.

Looks like they won't let me go past 34 weeks, so 3 more weeks at the most. Thanks again for everyones thoughts, prayers and inspiration! :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

Hurray! in the world of preemies a full week gained is HUGE! And she weighs almost two pounds, another big milestone :happydance:

I'm sooo happy for you! Keep us posted, I check here regularly for updates *hugs*


----------



## AuntBug

Hi everyone :hi: Just thought I would leave an update. We've had 4 NSTs - and she was reactive in all of them, even before 32 weeks. 

Had our growth scan today and it went great, she gained 5 oz. last week - now up to 2 lb 3 oz :dance:

Blood flow improved a little and fluid still looked good. If things keep going this direction, they will let me go to 37 weeks - but that is a big if and I'm just going to take my victories one week at a time.

They did confirm I will be having a c-section, and I'm actually relieved. Its just nice knowing one way or another so I can mentally prepare.

Hope everyone is doing well, and those here in the U.S. enjoyed their holiday weekend.


----------



## cowboys angel

Oh great news! Grow peanut grow!


----------



## vermeil

Oooh all excellent news! That is a great weight gain! Congratulations :happydance: puff at this rate we won't see you in the preemie section at all - a good thing I suppose haha :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

:haha: yes, a very good thing. one thing I can say with all honesty AND mean it in the nicest way is I hope to never see people come to this section


----------



## AuntBug

I'm afraid to get my hopes up for full term. Looks like we're pretty safe for 33 weeks, so I'm just going to hope for 34. I can't get too ahead of myself, but it would be so great to carry her full term.


----------



## mumof2kids

Hi just wanted to say thinking of you and hope your LO can hold on a few more weeks, you have come really far. My second child was severe iugr and I was diagnosed at 21 weeks he also had absent end diastolic flow, which reversed at 25 weeks we delivered him at 26+2 he only weighed 600 grams, 5 months in hospital but he going to be one in 3 days and he was doing really well! Your baby may be small in weight but has grown in so many ways including maturing vital organs. My first child was born at 32 weeks and she did fantastically! Good luck hope all goes well!


----------



## alocin22

Ah good luck and hope you manage to keep LO tucked up for a bit longer. I was also diagnosed with IUGR at 27 weeks. At 32 weeks i was advised that they would be doing a c-section in 48 hours and that i was to have the steroid injections asap :huh: I was kept in overnight and scanned again the next day. It was decided to leave me for another week and to see how things go. My consultant in the end decided he wanted me to take a week at a time but ideally he wanted me to reach 38 weeks as he felt was safer for LO to stay put. I was lucky and managed to get to 38 weeks. LO was born at 3lb15oz and was healthy and we was able to go home within 4 days. since her birth she has increased her weight on leaps and bounds :thumbup:
Wishing you & bump all the best. 
xx


----------



## Jemma_x

I shouldnt really be here as my LO wasnt a preemie but he had IUGR. He was diagnosed at 24 weeks, i had steriods at 29 weeks and from 29 weeks i had growth scans every 2 weeks plus scans every 2 days to measure blood flow and waters plus ctgs every 2 days. I was in the same situation as you take it one day at a time. I was hospitalized more than once when the blood flow wasnt great but i managed to get to 37+5 and my LO weighed 4lb 8oz. We spent 24 hours in scbu as his breathing wasnt great, he couldnt keep his temp stable and he wasnt eating but after 24 hours on scbu we were back on the normal ward for 4 days and then he was allowed home. 

I hope everything stays ok and you manage to get to 37 weeks


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks Jemma, and OMG what a cutie he is!!


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies, just a quick update if you're interested.

I had my weekly scan today. She gained another 3 oz - so 2 lb 6 oz and over 1000 grams Blood flow was still stable, but my fluid is starting to get low, only 5 today.

But we bought another week - which is great. We wanted to make it to 34 weeks and 1000 grams and we did, so I'm looking at anything more as gravy. Our next scan is Monday, and we'll see how the fluid looks from there.

The specialist said he was surprised that we made it this long, and although he doesn't expect us to make it to 37 weeks, who knows.


----------



## NashiPear

That's awesome new! Congratulations! I am not sure what they would do in your situation with low fluid levels, but I know lots of women on line with pPROM (water's break) and they have much less fluid than that and still continue with pregnancy. I guess you are getting to the stage where babies can do so well outside with a little extra TLC that they will weigh up all your odds and do what's best for your situation. It sounds like you are doing a marvellous job!


----------



## AuntBug

NashiPear - my specialist said he won't do anything this week with the low fluid, and if it the same next week and blood flow is stable he still won't do anything. But once I'm almost 36 weeks, then he may reco delivery. So still week to week, but getting to 34 weeks is so huge for us, particularly given her size, I'm just thrilled :dance:


----------



## DonnaBallona

well done to your little baby, auntbug-you can tell she's going to be a little fighter! My Brooke had undiagnosed severe IUGR and was born at 32 weeks weighing 2lb 4oz-so your LO is doing a cracking job!

well done you for keeping her safe and sound for that little bit longer, long may it continue!

congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## cowboys angel

My LO was born at 35 weeks 5 days at 4lbs10ozs. She was gaining half a pound every three weeks. One of the ultrasounds that they checked her size, they noticed my fluids were low and sent me to the hospital.

At 32 weeks my fluids were at 5.2. They said that given her size, her umbilical cord deformity, and every thing else, if it dropped below 5 they were taking her. Pumped me full of saline solution and brought me cup after cup of water. 12 hours later it was at 14.


----------



## AuntBug

Yeah, I was wondering if it might be dehydration in this heat, so I'm drinking lots now!


----------



## alocin22

Ah thats good news. Lets hope you have a few more weeks like this. Keep up with the drinking and maybe you may make 37 weeks.
All the best for the next few weeks. 
x


----------



## cowboys angel

Also, don't depend on their measurements to be spot on. They told me a week before my LO was born she was only 3lbs. At this point she was gaining half a pound every 2 and a half, 3 weeks-ish. 

She was born at 4lbs10


----------



## alocin22

cowboys angel said:


> Also, don't depend on their measurements to be spot on. They told me a week before my LO was born she was only 3lbs. At this point she was gaining half a pound every 2 and a half, 3 weeks-ish.
> 
> She was born at 4lbs10

Totally agree there!!!!! i know a few people that were told they had small babies... one gave birth to a 8lb baby just 2 weeks after myself :dohh: and she was told by the same hospital that i had attended :shrug: 
I was also predicted mine was to be 5lb :nope: it was the lady in theatre as i was being prepped for a C Section that got it virtually spot on. She felt my belly and said no way 5lb more like 4lb :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

Wow skilled! One ounce off!


----------



## AuntBug

Hello again, here's the update, the scan went well again, this week. Still have low fluid, and she didn't grow this week - but great movement and practice breathing and blood flow is stable. She was "breathing" so much they had trouble getting a clear Doppler reading! 

So we have another week :happydance: Closer and closer to 37 weeks and our Aug 6th csection date. Hopefully one more week inside mummy is one less week in the nicu :)


----------



## cowboys angel

YAY!


----------



## DonnaBallona

well done little baby and clever mummy ;) I'm crossing everything iv got that your LO manages to hold on just a little tiny bit longer. well done!

will keep an eye out for an update :)


----------



## amanda015

i had this my baby boy was born at 31 weeks weighing only 675grams.. he came home tuesday after 11 weeks in nicu now 5lb 6 :)


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats Amanda!

We're going to deliver our LO in 3 hours!!! Csection today at 3:30. We made it to 35+2, and we're so excited to meet her!


----------



## AuntBug

Taylor Halle has arrived! Born today at 35+2, 2 lbs, 8 oz and 14 inches long. She's doing great, breathing room air with no assistance :happydance:


----------



## cowboys angel

Soooo tiny...and I thought mine was tiny, born at 35+5 with IUGR!

Congrats and good luck! Let us know how she's' doing!

:hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## DonnaBallona

welcome to the world little one! :cloud9: congratulations and well done on keeping her cooking for so long. you did a great job!

hope you and baby are doing well. x


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks everyone. She couldn't be doing better :happydance: Her breathing and oxygen levels are great, she's eating well from a bottle, she's just perfect! Just needs to grow and hold her temp. 

They think her size is due to placental issues. They aren't concerned about genetic conditions, she doesn't have any infection, she's simply just small. We couldn't be happier :D


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations!


----------



## cowboys angel

Are you able to take her home yet??


----------



## AuntBug

No, can't take her home yet. I'm discharged on Friday, and it looks like she'll be in the nicu for 3-6 weeks to make sure she gains weight.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congratulations :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cowboys angel

That's why my LO was kept in the hospital, to gain weight too.


----------



## MaevesMummy

AuntBug said:


> Taylor Halle has arrived! Born today at 35+2, 2 lbs, 8 oz and 14 inches long. She's doing great, breathing room air with no assistance :happydance:

Congratulations, Well done for hanging in there so long! I cant wait for pictures. Thinking of you and your precious little one! xxx


----------



## AuntBug

Hi ladies, here are some pics. She's eating like a champ and will probably be off of IV nutrition in the next few days. While a little jaundice, she has been doing amazingly!! DH and I are over the moon :happydance::happydance:

They believe her size is pretty much due to my small placenta and a tiny umbilical cord (thickness of a pencil when she was born). She's a fighter and doing great. She has no idea she is so small, just a feisty little thing.

THANK YOU THANK YOU for everything over the past few weeks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 30









IMAG0054.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 28









16HoldingDaddysFinger.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## cowboys angel

:) Congrats and good luck! She's beautiful!


----------



## AP

Honestly, I am truly amazed! Congratulations again!


----------



## MaevesMummy

Wow she is just so cute :) Thank you for sharing pictures, what a sweetie. xxxxx


----------



## NashiPear

I have missed all the action! Congratulations! Just got he internet connected after our house move. She is absolutely gorgeous and sounds like she is doing so well despite being tiny. So glad that things are going so well after what I can only imagine was quite a stressful pregnancy. Hope she continues to thrive so she can get home sooner.


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks everyone! She is my beautiful little fighter and is surprising all the doctors. She had her IV removed, is off photo therapy, and up to 25cc per feeding :happydance: She started at 3cc per feeding.

Now she just needs to bulk on up!


----------



## ermm23a

Congrats on your little miracle baby!!!! I know she will be home with you in no time. :)


----------



## alocin22

Congratulations your daughter is beautiful. 
Am sure she will come along in leaps & bounds. My IUGR was due to unexpolained placental issues and LO gained weight so quickly once she was born. 
Hope you get to take LO home real soon.

xx


----------



## AuntBug

Thanks alocin! She's 2 weeks old today and up to 1300 grams (she was 1124 at birth) she's doing great, just needs to put on the pounds :D


----------



## heyyady

Forgive the question- but isn't 1124 grams something like 2 1/2 pounds?? She looks so much bigger than that! so sweet! <3 Glad to hear she's doing so well :)


----------



## AuntBug

heyyady said:


> Forgive the question- but isn't 1124 grams something like 2 1/2 pounds?? She looks so much bigger than that! so sweet! <3 Glad to hear she's doing so well :)

Yup, 2 lbs 8 oz at birth. She is tiny, but beautiful :) now up to 2 lb 13.5 oz.


----------



## heyyady

my girls were 4 and 4 1/2 pounds at birth and I swear Taylor looks just as big and healthy as they were:thumbup:


----------



## AuntBug

heyyady said:


> my girls were 4 and 4 1/2 pounds at birth and I swear Taylor looks just as big and healthy as they were:thumbup:

I remember from the US Thread. Actually, you're the one who pointed me over to this forum, thank you! :flower:


----------



## heyyady

You are very welcome :) the strength of the ladies on this thread kept me going :hug:


----------



## vermeil

Whoah! Sorry I have been out of touch - congratulations!!

WELCOME to the world precious Taylor! :kiss:

I am sooo relieved to hear you made it practically full term! :happydance:


----------



## lil-star

Congrats Taylor :) yOu are just gorgeous xo


----------



## Luzelle

Congratulations on your little girl! Wow, she looks so tiny and gorgeous, we want some photos!! ;)


----------

